# Water Soluble Paper



## Kamahido (Feb 27, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone here uses water soluble paper in their melt and pour soaps. My cheap $40 printer doesn't do too well with details or high resolution photos. Can anyone tell me what printer they use for such things?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 27, 2016)

I used "paper solvy" water soluble paper when I made MP soap a few years ago. I read that inkjets really don't work well at all with it. I went and I printed them in black and white at my apartment offices toner printer. 

If you have an office supply store near you, ask if you can supply the paper to print on and then get it printed like that. Some will do it, some won't. That when you can print with color toner.

Btw, the black toner worked really well. The paper dissolved easily and the words didn't smear in the soaps.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, I found the same with black and white vs color but I need a new printer anyways. Hoping to buy a good one that someone will vouch for.


----------

